# Old 301 Sewing Machine



## Karla K (Apr 9, 2012)

I don't know how this works, but I am having a loud clicking when the take up bar goes to its highest point during sewing a seam.

Any suggestions on what it is/and how to fix it.

:banghead:


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi Karla K and welcome to TSF :wave:

Is it the old 1930's Singer 301? If you can wait for approx 7-8 hours, I'll have a word with Mrs WereBo, she's heavily into sewing and textile-crafts and knows our local Singer shop-staff well :wink:


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Well, according to Mrs WereBo, you need to check where the needle is fixed into it's holder. Usually, there's a small wing-nut that holds the needle in, if it's sightly skewed or bent, it can catch on the casing.

Without examining the actual machine, it's hard to diagnose precisely. Can you locate by ear or sight, exactly where the clicking is coming from?


----------

